# The point and creep



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Just a couple of vids from last weekend, Ruby sighted a couple of rabbits sat out 50+ yards away, it must've been a "sighting" as the breeze was at our backs, Elvis clocked them too and pointed for a short while but hasn't got the patience of Ruby just yet. I'm trying to introduce "flush" as the flush command rather than "get in" (my usual command). All in all I guess it must've been 5-6 minutes before she came off point.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q0p6avF-SO4
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MYbJVDs_aLQ

sorry for the shaky vids I took my tablet rather than go-pro (dead battery) out on this walk.


----------



## ShaneD (Nov 19, 2015)

Very steady!


----------

